# Does anyone listen to vinyl?



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

This has become a curiousity to me as of late. I'm considering getting into this aspect of the audio world. I'd appreciate any insight regarding LPs and the equipment around them.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I have about a thousand pieces. I don't collect for collectors sake but purely for the music. I'm also not hip to all the latest equipment. I feel it takes away from the musical experience.

Crate diggin' ( searching for vinyl) can be fun. If you're feeling it, go for it.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Never got rid of my collection and last year as son was digging thru them, wanting to hear some, we did a little research and purchased a new turntable. Needless to say he now owns about 10-20 albums and is enjoying vinyl still today. There are gems out there, takes some digging, but you can find them. Music direct, elusive disc are great starting points for modern music and remasters on 180 gram vinyl.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a Sony PS-X800 it broke down and Sony does not have parts to fix it any longer but what a turntable when it worked.The detail I could get out of it was far better then any CD'S It cost over 1000.00 in early 80's (you could get a well optioned Ford or Chevy for 7k at the time)Then I had 2 phono cartridges one cheep $350.00 adc and a good Van da hul $1200 early 80's also. The cd's have become a lot better over the years If you want to get into LP's start reading The absolute sound and other magazines. The key is having a cartridge that works well with your tone arm and set up dead nuts not close.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

No getting around the inferior dynamic range compared to a CD but I love listening to vinyl. I buy it new, I "crate dig" every antique store, goodwill, and garage sale I happen by. New stuff is great, it tends to be heavy. very heavy. Older stuff is thin, but opportunities exist to find gems that wont be found on CD. like the first release of the first starwars movie dated '76 or '77, something around there for $11. Or opera performances that are likely never to be released on CD. Or classic rock that is definitely available on CD, but the magic of listening to it on vinyl makes it worth the dollar at the goodwill.

Tool releases their albums on vinyl with different album art than on the CDs. Many indie artists release heavy vinyl.

Classify me as one of those folks with 10-20ish pieces. Doubt I'll ever hit 1000, doubt I'll ever own a table nicer than my Stanton t-80. But gets the job done and isnt the chintzy USB player from costco.

Every penny spent on the setup was worth it. Nothing sounds like a record. I believe it's a mood thing.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> Every penny spent on the setup was worth it. Nothing sounds like a record. I believe it's a mood thing.


Absolutely! A couple weeks ago I was at a buddy's place listening to some Ray Charles and Jim Croce on vinyl on a 70's McIntosh pre-amp/amp setup with some JBL speakers of the same vintage with horns and 15" woofers. Not the most detailed sound ever but man does that system have character!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> I have about a thousand pieces. I don't collect for collectors sake but purely for the music. I'm also not hip to all the latest equipment. I feel it takes away from the musical experience.
> 
> Crate diggin' ( searching for vinyl) can be fun. If you're feeling it, go for it.


About the same state. I run Technics 1200II's in the house with a bunch of different preamps and cartridges/headshells to pick from. Nothing super high-end though.

Chad


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

OT/ Does anyone know of a good place to pick up repair parts for a turntable or if it's even worth it? I have a Technics SL1500 direct drive that needs some love and care. It still works, it has a cracked cover and the suspension for the platter is shot. Other than that it works perfect.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

durwood said:


> OT/ Does anyone know of a good place to pick up repair parts for a turntable or if it's even worth it? I have a Technics SL1500 direct drive that needs some love and care. It still works, it has a cracked cover and the suspension for the platter is shot. Other than that it works perfect.


Jerry Raskin's Needle Doctor FTMFW

http://www.needledoctor.com/

I may have a source for the parts for the technics cheaper though, dunno if they stock for the 1500 though


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Good turntables are pretty cheap these days. I'd weigh the cost of repair over buying a new one.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Good turntables are pretty cheap these days. I'd weigh the cost of repair over buying a new one.


What are some good turntables at reasonable prices?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

If you got a grand start here

http://www.analogueseduction.net/index.html

if not look anyways


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Great table to determine if and how much more you want to sink into one. $299 black, $329 in a bunch of color options. Very easy to set-up...anti-skating.....nice sound.

http://www.musicdirect.com/product/72052


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

All the tables that I've dealt with have been D.J.-style. I'm a big believer in the law of diminishing returns so I tend to value shop. Identify the features that are important to you, find a reputable brand, then the cheapest price and purchase it.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Technics-SL-10-...oryZ3283QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

even people who can use just about any table. 
know how good the technics sl-10 table is.


----------



## caohyde (Sep 27, 2005)

i use an 80's yamaha with audio technica stylus combo.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

zukiaudio said:


> even people who can use just about any table.
> know how good the technics sl-10 table is.


They also hook a sat tuner to the rig too, the pinnacle for canned audio quality 

Nothing wrong with the Sl1200 either, it's nice to the records, parts are available and they hold their resale. It will NEVER break in home use..... ever.

Chad


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Can't sound too good  I don't see any chrome


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

oops...so we are sharing pictures? 

Here's mine, almost same needles but his are in better condition. 










http://cgi.ebay.com/2-TECHNICS-TURN...1084641QQihZ012QQcategoryZ64448QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

durwood said:


> oops...so we are sharing pictures?
> 
> Here's mine, almost same needles but his are in better condition.
> 
> ...


To much money, I bought my 12's for that.....



> These are my two SL-1500 MK2 Direct Drive Quartz turntables. I had 1200's before these, and these have been far more superior. I have owned them for 5 years and they have always been studio kept. These tables list for $390.00 each and weigh about 25 pounds a piece. They come with 2 slipmats and 2 Ortofon Concorde needles. The Ortofons come in the original boxes. The needles alone list for $249.00 each. Buyer pays for shipping!!! Contact me for details. Good luck!!!


He's on crack and trying to sell them. Granted they make great Hi-Fi decks but for live use... hell no.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

ya I thought he was on crack too. I'd rather have the 1200's. I got mine for free from one of my old employeers so I can't complain. They were just thrown under the booth sitting under about a soild inch of dust.  my buddy got the other one but not sure what he ever did with it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

zukiaudio said:


> .


Do you have to put redheads in teh concrete floor to affix the pillars?



durwood said:


> ya I thought he was on crack too. I'd rather have the 1200's. I got mine for free from one of my old employeers so I can't complain. They were just thrown under the booth sitting under about a soild inch of dust.  my buddy got the other one but not sure what he ever did with it.



Don't get me wrong I'd love to have a 1500, but my 2 1200's and 2 1210's are cooking along just fine


----------



## The Blue Blur (Sep 14, 2006)

LOL I can't believe they did that (observation of a closet trekie).

Thanks for the input. I think it will be a while before I can budget this out. I'm sort of bummed about the extra equipment necessary. I never wrapped my head around what phono actually is or its differences with a regular line out. I was hoping I could just have something standalone that I could plug into a headphone amp or something. I was looking at the Stanton t.80 and t.90 originally, but I never considered the case for a hifi unit over a dj unit (more budget issues). Keep it coming.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd like to have a couple 1200's, but my old numarks work just fine.

I guess new stereo recievers don't come with phono inputs anymore? Mine has 2.


----------

